# Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?



## Karsten01 (27. August 2004)

Hi Boarder,
im Thema (ich kaufe nie wieder bei Lidl)schrieb Totentanz,daß sein Kumpel im F.puff ohne Fisherreischein angle.Ich hatte dort auch schon mal nachgefragt ob dies ginge,aber es weicht dort wohl etwas zu sehr vom Thema ab.
Soweit ich informiert bin, braucht man doch an jedem Gewässer neben der Erlaubniskarte den Fischerreischein,oder sind da schon wieder irgendwelche Sonderregelungen?Also hier bei uns in Schleswig-Holstein muß man auch an F.puffs den Fischerreischein dabeihaben.
Wäre natürlich schön, wenn nicht,denn ich werde öfter mal von Nachbarn angesprochen ob sie nicht mal mitkommen könnten,auch ohne Angelschein.Ich verneine es dann immer,weil es eben ohne Schein nicht geht.Aber scheinbar läßt es sich ja wohl doch umgehen.
Was meint Ihr dazu?

#h Karsten


----------



## Logo (27. August 2004)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

Also an den Forellenpuffs wo ich angeln gehe stehts entweder auf der Tageskarte oder irgendwo am See angeschlagen, dass ein Schein benötigt wird. Kontrolliert wurde ich aber noch nie

  Gruss Logo

  //denke das man überall einen Schein benötigt


----------



## Flash217 (27. August 2004)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

Hi Karsten!
 Also bei uns in NRW ist es auch verboten ohne Fischreischein in Forellenpuffs zu angeln. In denen wo ich bisjetzt war hing immer ein Schild, dass man Besitzer eines Fischreischeins seien muss. Wenn du doch gerne angeln gehen willst, dann mach doch einfach den Bundesfischreischein. Das ist doch nun wirklich keine große Sache! 

 Dennis


----------



## Brummel (27. August 2004)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

Mir ist es auch so in Erinnerung, daß man überall die Pappe braucht. Andererseits ist mir aber noch nie ein Teich-Betreiber begegnet, der danach gefragt hat. Na ja, eigentlich war ich erst an 2 Teichen  . Aber auch von Bekannten hab ich noch nie gehört, daß nach dem Fischereischein gefragt wurde, irgendwie scheint die Kohle wichtiger zu sein.

Gruß Brummel


----------



## sammycr65 (27. August 2004)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

Tach auch! 
Hier in NRW ist es genauso!!!

Aaaabbbbber: kein Pächter eines Forellenteichs überprüft, ob der 
Angler auch einen Angelschein hat!
In den Geschäftsbedingungen steht "das das angeln nur mit gültigem
Angelschein erlaubt ist!" 
Ob da der Fischereischein oder die Tageskarte gemient ist kann man
sich aussuchen!
Fakt is: wirste bei uns am Puff o h n e Fischereischein vom Ordnungsamt
oder der Fischereibehörde erwischt kriegste einen an den A...!

bis neulich

der Sammy


----------



## merphy (27. August 2004)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

Soweit ich weiß ist es bei uns in NRW bis zu einer bestimmten größe des Sees auch ohne Schein in privatgewässern zu angeln!!!

Bei mir am Puff angeln auch 10 Jährige allleine!


----------



## Logo (27. August 2004)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

die Forellenpuff-Betreiber wären auch schön blöd wenn sie Ihre Kunden durch Scheinkontrollen vergraulen ist zwar traurig aber wahr. Wenn Leute ohne Scheine hören das kontrolliert wird kommen sie nicht mehr und ich will nicht wissen wieviele überhaupt einen haben


----------



## Brassenkönig (27. August 2004)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

Hallo Karsten,
hier in Hamburg brauch man auch an Forellenseen den Fischereischein. Bei der Sportfischerprüfung haben wir dieses sogar gelernt.


----------



## sammycr65 (27. August 2004)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

@logo



			
				Logo schrieb:
			
		

> Also an den Forellenpuffs wo ich angeln gehe stehts entweder auf der Tageskarte oder irgendwo am See angeschlagen, dass ein Schein benötigt wird. Kontrolliert wurde ich aber noch nie
> 
> Das mein ich: Du brauchst einen Schein! Welcher wird nicht geschrieben!
> (zumindest in 3 mir bekannten Teichanlagen)
> ...


----------



## sammycr65 (27. August 2004)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*



			
				merphy schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich weiß ist es bei uns in NRW bis zu einer bestimmten größe des Sees auch ohne Schein in privatgewässern zu angeln!!!
> 
> 
> Jau! Unter 1,5 Hektar!


----------



## voice (27. August 2004)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

obersteinebach verlangt den schein bei austellung der tageskarte....das fand ich schon richtig als ich noch keinen schein hatte.....ausnahme kinder in begleitung eines scheinbesitzers....
voice


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2004)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

Egal wie gross der See ist: An gewerblichen Anlagen braucht man immer den Schein!!!!
Ob ihn sich der Betreiber zeigen lässt, ist die andere Frage.
Wie oben schon gepostet: Bei Kontrollen durch Polzei oder untere Ordnungsbehörden ist das Angeln ohne Schein an solchen Seen klar Fischwilderei mit entsprechenden Strafen!!


----------



## Karsten01 (27. August 2004)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

@ flash 217,

ich habe doch nen Schein,es geht hier nur darum ob man auch mal jemanden ohne mitnehmen kann!!!!Haste vielleicht nicht richtig durchgelesen #d !Macht ja nichts.
                                           #h


----------



## Flash217 (27. August 2004)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

Sorry Sorry Sorry!!!
 Hab mich verlesen und dachte, dass es um dich geht.

 Gruß Dennis


----------



## sitzangler (28. August 2004)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

In Thüringen brauchst du den Schein auch und der wird sogar kontrolliert, ohne Schein keine Tageskarte. Zumindest in den zwei Anlagen die ich kenne.


                                der sitzangler #a


----------



## anglermeister17 (28. August 2004)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

Bei uns in Trier und umgebung wurde bis vor zwei Jahren nie an forellenseen nach dem Schein gefragt, geschweige denn dass es dort irgendwo niedergeschriebne stand...
Ich hatte an solchen anlagen NIE den schein gebraucht, es wurde auch nie danach gefragt... "Bis vor zwei Jahren" deshalb, weil ich schon lange nicht mehr an nem troutlake war... 
KOF!!!


----------



## Ostfriese3000 (28. August 2004)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

Also,
eigentlich müsste es doch so sein,wenn ein Gewässer nicht einem bestimmten Fischereiverband gehört,darf man an diesem Gewässer ohne Angelschein angeln,oda nich?Deswegen darf man doch auch am Meer ohne Angelschein angeln.


----------



## angel_det (15. September 2004)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

Zu diesem Thema ist ja schon oft gepostet worden, dabei müssten es doch alle wissen die die Sportfischerprüfung abgelegt haben.
#q 
Nachfolgend beziehe ich mich auf die Rechtslage in Nordrhein-Westfalen, aber meinens Wissens gilt die Regelung in allen Bundesländern. Übrigens gibt es keinen Bundesfischereischein, da die Fischerei dem Landesrecht unterliegt.

Wer an öffentlichen Gewässern (Seen, Kanäle, Flüsse, auch gewerblichen Teichanlagen, u.U. sogar als Gastangler an privaten Teichen) fischt benötigt:



*1. einen Fischereischein* (den erhält man als Jahres- oder Fünfjahresfischereischein z.B. bei der örtlichen Ordnungsbehörde gegen Vorlage des Zeugnisses über die erfolgreich abgelegte Fischerprüfung. Der Fünfjahresschein kostet ca. 30 € , wobei 15 € wieder der Fischerei zugute kommen.)

​*2. einen Fischereierlaubnisschein*(Das ist die Tageskarte oder der sogenannte Angelschein die am Forellenteich beim Teichwirt gelöst werden, oder der Tagesschein für die Gastangelstrecke an einem Fluß, Kanal oder See, oder dementsprechend der Mitgliedsausweis für das Vereinsgewässer.) 


​Nachlesen kann man das unter http://www.angeltreff.org/infocenter/gesetze/deutschland/nordrhein-westfalen/nrw_gesetz/nrw_gesetz.html


Ich habe meine Sportfischerprüfung im November 2003 abgelegt und habe seit dem einen Fischereischein. Zuvor habe ich ca. 1 Jahr an verschiedenen Teichen geangelt ohne das ich von den Betreibern nach dem Fischereischein gefragt wurde, oder das ein Fischereiaufseher kam.
Aber ich hatte immer zu Recht ein Unbehagen, denn hätte eine Kontrolle stattgefunden, hätte ich eine Anzeige wegen Schwarzangelei bekommen. Ich halte es aber auch für schwierig sich ohne praktische Erfahrung dieser Sportfischerprüfung zu unterziehen und man muss ja auch erst mal "Spaß" an diesem Hobby kriegen.
Wichtig ist es den Fisch im Sinne des Tierschutzes waidgerecht zu behandeln. Das muss man auch praktisch lernen, sprich durch angeln.

Teichbetreiber sind da etwas in der Zwickmühle, denn es geht ja um ihre Existenzgrundlage (stinkreiche Teichewirte habe ich noch nicht kennengelernt). Der Verband der Teichpächter und Fischwirte sieht es ähnlich und sagt im Tenor, lasst die Leute an den Teichen angeln lernen, das ist besser als wenn sie ohne Erfahrung unkontrolliert an die Flüsse oder Seen gehen.

In der Regel werden bundesweit die Angelteiche nicht von Fischereiaufsehern kontrolliert, es ist aber schon vorgekommen. Dieses Risiko trägt dann der Angler (ohne Schein) aber auch der Teichwirt wg. seiner Konzession. 
Deswegen steht auf manchen Internetseiten dick und fett "Bitte unbedingt gültigen Bundesfischereischein mitbringen" oder es hängt ein Hinweis an den Teichen aus. Kontrolliert wird dort aber auch nicht. Es ist vielmehr eine Alibifunktion und ein stillschweigendes Dulden.

*Fazit:*
Man braucht diese *beiden* "Scheine" auch an Forellenteichen.

*Vorschlag:*
Für das Angeln an Forellenteichen sollte ein "*kleiner Fischereischein*" eingeführt werden, als Nachweis des sachkundigem Umgangs mit dem Lebewesen Fisch. (richtiges Fanggerät, richtiges keschern, - messen entfällt, da keine untermaßigen Fische - betäuben und töten des Fisches).

Dazu bedarf es aber wohl einer Lobby um unseren gewählten Volksvertretern
(POLITIKER) dieses nahezulegen.

*Tipp:*
Die Fischerprüfung ist in NRW halb so wild und wenn man die abgelegt hat is Ruhe mit dem Thema. Erkundigt Euch bei den örtlichen Angelvereinen oder auch im Angelladen nach den nächsten Terminen. Es bringt auf jeden Fall etwas.


In diesem Sinne 

Petri Heil


Der Angel_det


----------



## Posenbauer51 (15. September 2004)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

Hi Karsten01|wavey: 

Also bei uns in Niedersachsen brauchst du keinen Angelschein (Ich habe noch nicht mal einen aber mache ihn im nächsten Monat)um in sogenannten Forellenpuffs zu angeln und ich denke bei euch auch nicht.
MFG Posenbauer51


----------



## Ostfriese3000 (15. September 2004)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

Also, ich hab beim Angelschein gelernt dass man mit dem Angelschein nur die Bescheinigung hat dass man Fische töten darf.Angeln ohne Angelschein wäre demnach erlaubt wenn es nicht so wäre dass man massige Fische verwertet werden müssten.Und Fische sowieso nicht ohne Grund irgendwelchem Stress ausgesetzt weredn dürfen.Da Fische im Forellenpuff glaub ich immer maßig sind,hätte man da ein Problem.Man darf den Fisch nicht töten und nich t zurück setzen.Außerdem hat man keinen gerchtfertigten Grund den Fisch zu fangen.
Das mit dem kleinen Angelschein find ich übrigens ne Klasse Idee.
Müsste man sich ma für einsetzten.
das wars...vom Ostfriesen


----------



## Mario.S. (17. September 2004)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*



			
				Ostfriese3000 schrieb:
			
		

> Also,
> eigentlich müsste es doch so sein,wenn ein Gewässer nicht einem bestimmten Fischereiverband gehört,darf man an diesem Gewässer ohne Angelschein angeln,oda nich?Deswegen darf man doch auch am Meer ohne Angelschein angeln.


Eben nicht! Ich denke es ist in ganz Deutschland so, dass der Fischereischein beim Angeln pflicht ist. Ganz sicher wissen tue ich es für Hamburg und Schleswig-Holstein. An jedem Gewässer egal ob Verband, Puff, Frei oder Meer ist der Fischereischein pflicht. Die verschiedenen Fischreiberechtigungen (Verband, Puff etc.) müssen *zusätzlich* durch Verbandsmitgliedschaft, Tages- oder Stundenkarten erworben werden.

Zu dem eigentlichen Problem, warum das Thema erstellt wurde kann ich nur sagen wie ich das vielleicht machen würde.
Man nimmt denjenigen ohne Fischereischein mit und kauft eine Tageskarte für 2 Ruten am Puff und ob eine Rute nun auch mal von der Begleitung genutzt wird ist ja nicht so wichtig, oder? ;+ 

Diejenigen mit denen ich angeln gehe haben zum Glück alle den Schein, stellt sich nun die Frage ob der genannte Vorschlag OK ist.

Also, sonst Petri Heil!!!


----------



## Ostfriese3000 (19. September 2004)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

@mario
wenn du meinen 2ten Beitrag siehst bräuchtest du meine erste Meinung nicht wiederlegen.Und dann stimmt deine Meinung auch mit meiner überein.
is aba egal.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2006)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

Muss mich zu meinen Posting 12 revidieren nach Nachfrage beim Ministerium:
An gewerblichen Forellenanlagen braucht man in Baden - Württemberg keinen Schein/Prüfung oder sowatt!

Das wird als eine "andere Art" des Fischverkaufes gesehen.
Es muss  aber immer eine Person vor Ort und verfügbar sein, welche die notwendigen Kenntnisse zum sachgerechten Töten der Forellen hat.


----------



## hamburgerjung (15. August 2006)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

hier in hamburg reicht auch die dort erwobene tageskarte


----------



## H-Angler (15. August 2006)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

also bei uns in der umgebung hannover ist es so, das du dich einfach hinsetzt und dir schlicht und einfach ne tageskarte holst.

die fragen dich nicht ob du einen schein hast oder nicht, weißen dich auch noch nicht mal darauf hin das du ein brauchst so wie ich denke.


----------



## friggler (15. August 2006)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

@ hamburgerjung
Das ist zu 100% falsch!!!
In Hamburg darfst Du ohne Sportfischerprüfung und Angelschein nicht einmal alleine mit einer gebrauchsfähigen Angel in der Nähe eines Gewässers sein!!

Ganz Krass gesagt:
Du darfst nicht einmal in deinem eigenen Teich angeln ohne diese Scheine.
Beim eigenen Teich bist Du dann Fischereiberechtigter (Inhaber des Fischereirechts-damit darfst Du z.B. Tageskarten verkaufen) aber erst mit den Scheinen bist Du Fischereiausübungsberechtigter und darfst selbst angeln.
Um das Fischereirecht am eigenen Teich in Anspruch nehmen zu können musst Du die Sportfischerprüfung ablegen ansonsten wird es dir das Fischereirecht aberkannt. In HH also bitte diese beiden Begriffe nicht verwechseln.

Als Ich meine Prüfung machte war eine Frau mit im Kurs die deutlich gelangweilt war und irgendwie so gar kein Interesse am angeln hatte. Die hab Ich natürlich gefragt warum Sie denn die Prüfung macht. Die hatte von der Behörde ein Anschreiben bekommen das Ihr das Fischereirecht aberkannt wirde wenn Sie die Prüfung nicht macht. Der Kursleiter, der nebenbei Vereinsvorsitzender und amtlich bestellter Kontrolleur ist, bestätigte das, und hat uns auch sehr deutlich darauf aufmerksam gemacht dass auch an Forellenseen Scheinpflicht besteht- da er da auch öfters Kontrolliert...

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Kai Schliecker (15. August 2006)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

moin moin  

allso ab nach DK

bezahlen und gut #6


----------



## hamburgerjung (15. August 2006)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

seit einigen jahren habe ich den fischerei-schein......aber die jahre bevor ich den hatte war ich natürlich auch an etlichen forellen-puffs..........hatte immer gefragt ob man hier einen braucht, und habe immer NEIN als antwort bekommen !
und was ist mit den kleinen kiddies die dort immer unbeaufsichtigt angeln ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2006)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

Das mitnehmen ist wieder was ganz andres, rein rechtlich - und auch in jedem Bundesland unterschiedlich.

In Baden - Württemberg ist wie gesagt Angeln an Forellenseen eh ohne Schein/Prüfung möglich.

An "normalen" Gewässern kann Dir jemand beim Angeln helfen.

Er darf nicht den gesamten Angelvorgang alleine durchführen oder z. B. einen Fisch töten.

Und ein Scheininhaber muss jederzeit "eingreifbereit" sein. Das bedeutet dass die Angel vom Scheininahber aus dem Wasser sein muss, wenn die "Gefahr" besteht, dass der Nichtscheininhaber gleich nen Fisch an die Angel kriegt bzw. z. B. einen Fisch drillt.

Dass dabei nicht mehr als die erlaubte Rutenzahl des Scheininhbers verwendet werden darf ist ja klar )

Diese Regelungen gelten in B-W auch für Kinder.

Teilweise wird das in andren Bundesländern analog bzw. auch lockerer gehandhabt, so dass mandas jeweils für das einzelne Bundesland erfragen muss.

Da jetzt z. B. Brandenburg das Angeln auf Friedfische frigegeben hat ohne Prüfung nur mit Fischereiabgabe zahlen, wäre es mal interessant zu erfahren wie es da gehandhabt wird, ob Forellenpuffangeln zum Friedfischangeln zählt oder nicht ))

Ich liebe unser föderales System ))


----------



## Lago (15. August 2006)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

Hallo,

ja ich denke auch, dass man überall in Deutschland auch an den Teichen den Fischreischein brauch, jedoch gibts es eine ausnaheme bei uns, also wo die Mosel Grenzgewässer zu Luxemburg ist , brauch man keinen Fischereischein für die Mosel,
sondern nur eine Jahreserlaubniskarte für 15 Euro die auch für die Flüsse Sauer und Our gilt, die auch teilweise Grenzgewässer sind...
mfg
moselhai


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2006)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*



> ja ich denke auch, dass man überall in Deutschland auch an den Teichen den Fischreischein brauch


Nochmal:
In Baden - Württemberg nicht!


----------



## Lago (15. August 2006)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> In Baden - Württemberg nicht!


achso sorry hab ich überlesen...#h 
mfg moselhai


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2006)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

))))
Keine Panik, deswegen hab ichs nochmal wiederholt.


----------



## friggler (15. August 2006)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

Das der Betreiber zahlende Gäste nicht nach Hause schickt kann man evtl. verstehen? ;-) Der hat auch eigene (finanzielle) Interessen.

Es gibt aber auch genügend Anlagen wo Du den Angelschein vorlegen musst.
Die Betreiber verzichten (erstmal) auf einen Teil der Einnahmen, haben aber meist ein besseren Ruf und meist ein deutlich besseres Publikum. Das wiederum ist eine gute Werbung...

Zu den Kiddies:
Es gibt den Begriff des Fischereigehilfen oder Fischereierfüllungsgehilfen-da bin Ich mir nicht ganz sicher.  In Begleitung eines Fischereiausübungsberechtigten (man sollte die jenigen die sich solche Worthülsen ausdenken und  alles behördliche so schön unverständlich machen  kielholen) dürfen die fast alles, allerdings nicht drillen, abhaken, oder Fische töten. 

Es gibt all diese Vorschriften, aber alle Kontrolleure und Polizeibeamte die Ich bislang kennengelernt habe waren ohne Ausnahme freundlich und Menschen mit Augenmass und keine Monster. 

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Global Playboy (15. August 2006)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

Genau über dieses Thema habe ich zuletzt auch nachgedacht.
Ein Freund von mir geht zusammen mit dem Vater seiner Freundin am Forellenpuff angeln. Regelmäßig- ohne Fischereischein. Keine Sau fragt dannach.
Ist doch schon was seltsam. Ich denke nicht das es da Sonderegelungen gibt, aber wo kein Kläger....


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2006)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*



> Es gibt all diese Vorschriften, aber alle Kontrolleure und Polizeibeamte die Ich bislang kennengelernt habe waren ohne Ausnahme freundlich und Menschen mit Augenmass und keine Monster.



Im Prinzip ja, nur nützt das nix wenn Du ausgerechnet mal an den kommst ders richtig ernst nimmt.

Und nochmal:
Alles hier Geschriebene kann man nicht verallgmeinern auf ganz Deutschland!
Das hängt von der Rechtslage im jeweiligen Bundesland und dessen Umsetzung ab!


----------



## friggler (15. August 2006)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

@ Thomas 
Das bezog sich auch NUR auf mitangelnde Kinder und nur auf HH!

Gruss 
Andreas


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2006)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

Schon klar, aber man muss (leider) immer wieder drauf hinweisen, damit nicht einer loszieht (in einem anderen Bundesland) weil er es hier gelesen hat und nahcher Ärger kriegt.


----------



## Sailfisch (15. August 2006)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

Hier mal die Rechtslage in Hessen:



> *§ 1 Sachlicher Geltungsbereich*
> Dieses Gesetz regelt die Fischerei und Fischhaltung in 1. allen ständig oder zeitweilig oberirdisch fließenden oder stehenden Gewässern;
> 2. allen künstlich angelegten und ablassbaren sowie während der Bespannung gegen den Wechsel der Fische ständig abgesperrten Fischteichen und Fischbehältern, unbeschadet der Tatsache, ob sie mit einem natürlichen Gewässer in Verbindung stehen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sholar (15. August 2006)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

Hier in NRW ist es Pflicht dafür einen zu haben! hier bei uns in der Gegend kontrolliert es aber kein Schwein und es interessiert keinen!

Nun hab ich direkt ma ne Frage dazu: Kann mir wer sagen wenn ich Fischereiaufseher bin, sogar für das Efrtstück bei dem Angelpark direkt daneben und wenn das Wasser von dem Stück das ich kontrollieren darf, durch den Puff teich fliesst, darf ich da drinnen dann auch kontrollieren oder nicht?
Weil ich habe dort mehrfach angler mit Setzkescher gesehen, Leute die die Fische nicht richtig töten , die keinen Kescher o.ä. dabei haben und die einfach gegen das wichtigste verstossen!


Mfg SHolar


----------



## dorschiie (15. August 2006)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*



Ostfriese3000 schrieb:


> Also,
> eigentlich müsste es doch so sein,wenn ein Gewässer nicht einem bestimmten Fischereiverband gehört,darf man an diesem Gewässer ohne Angelschein angeln,oda nich?Deswegen darf man doch auch am Meer ohne Angelschein angeln.


 
wenn das so ist frage ich mich warum die wapo am meer die bundesfischereischeine oder tori scheine kontrolliert.


----------



## bubatz01 (15. August 2006)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

und wenn das gewässer keinem fischereiverband gehöhrt,dann ist es staatlich oder sonst ein besitzer der für zuständig ist.zumindest im binnenbereich.kann mir kaum vorstellen das es "besitzlose" gewässer gibt.


----------



## Henning4155 (15. August 2006)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

Also bei uns in Sachsen Anhalt weiß ich das man zumindest in Thießen kein Schein braucht. Man bezahlt dort bloß für das Angeln.


----------



## Palerado (15. August 2006)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

Am Meer braucht man definitiv einen!
Was man nicht braucht (in Schleswig Holstein) ist eine Tageskarte oder dergleichen. Das ist aber in MeckPomm auch schon wieder anders.

Es gibt in SH (MeckPomm keine ahnung) aber einen Touristenschein. Damit darfst Du 40 Tage lang angeln. Kostet 20 Euro


----------



## Rocky71 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

Bin noch an keinem Forellen Teich nach nem Angelschein gefragt worden, und wenn man manche Leute dort sieht glaubt man auch net das die einen haben!


P.S.:Wie soll man Leuten das Angeln näher bringen, wenn die nirgends angeln dürfen!?
       Danke an die Leute die solche Gesetzte erlassen!
       Darüber sollten man mal nachdenken!
       Wer hat Lust den Schein zu machen und dann vielleicht zu merken,
       nö ist doch nicht mein Hobby!


----------



## borland (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*



friggler schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch genügend Anlagen wo Du den Angelschein vorlegen musst.
> Die Betreiber verzichten (erstmal) auf einen Teil der Einnahmen, haben aber meist ein besseren Ruf und meist ein deutlich besseres Publikum. Das wiederum ist eine gute Werbung...
> 
> Gruss
> Andreas




so einen scheiss hab ich ja noch nie gelesen ... es gibt sicherlich anlagen wo der schein vorgelegt werden muss, obwohl ich persönlich keine kenne.
das liegt aber sicherlich nicht daran, dass der besitzer auf einnahmen verzichtet, um einen besseren ruf respektive besseres puplikum zu bekommen... erstmal ist der daran interessiert gewinn zu machen. 

was ist denn überhaupt ein besseres publikum ? leute mit schein  ? können die besser angeln ? 

die meissten leute mit schein reden doch abfällig über die sog. forellenpuff´s. und das sollen die sein, die der betreiber zwecks besseren rufs bei sich haben will ?


denk mal vorher nach du besserer angler :v


----------



## ronram (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*



borland schrieb:


> so einen scheiss hab ich ja noch nie gelesen ... es gibt sicherlich anlagen wo der schein vorgelegt werden muss, obwohl ich persönlich keine kenne.
> das liegt aber sicherlich nicht daran, dass der besitzer auf einnahmen verzichtet, um einen besseren ruf respektive besseres puplikum zu bekommen... erstmal ist der daran interessiert gewinn zu machen.




Also wenn ein Teichbesitzer seine Kundschaft um das vorzeigen des Fischereischeins bittet, dann verzichtet er doch zwangsläufig auf Einnahmen, weil eben die Kundschaft weg bleibt, die keinen Lappen hat. Guck dir doch mal nen Forellenteich an, zähl mal, wie viele Leute da sitzen und dann frag mal, wie viele nen Schein haben, danach denkst du dir alle weg, die keinen Schein haben und du wirst merken, dass nun weniger Angler da sitzen. Wenn weniger Angler da sind, dann verdient der Besitzer auch weniger Geld, oder? 
Sowas spricht sich rum...und wenn man dann hört, "Hey du, bei xy gets ordentlich/ordnungsgemäß am Teich zu", dann bekommt man von ganz allein einen besseren Ruf.

Natürlich wollen die Gewinn machen, ist doch klar, davon leben die, aber was denkst du denn, wie würde es sich auswirken, wenn ein Teichbesitzer nen mordsmäßigen Ärger mit der unteren Fischereibehörde bekommt, weil bei ihm "Fischwilderei" betrieben wird...sicherlich nicht grade positiv fürs Geschäft.




borland schrieb:


> was ist denn überhaupt ein besseres publikum ? leute mit schein  ? können die besser angeln ?



Hat niemand behauptet, aber Fakt ist, dass sich durch den Besitz eines Fischereischeins einem Angeltechnisch viel mehr Möglichkeiten eröffnen, du kannst am See, am Fluss, am Meer oder sontswo angeln und nicht nur auf Forellen, sondern auf alle vorhanden zum Fang freigegebenen Fische angeln. 





borland schrieb:


> die meissten leute mit schein reden doch abfällig über die sog. forellenpuff´s. und das sollen die sein, die der betreiber zwecks besseren rufs bei sich haben will ?



Vorurteil.....



Ich war heute zum Beispiel an nem Forellenteich, weils einfach Spaß macht, ein paar mal im Jahr an so einer Anlage zu angeln...ich habe zwar nicht viel gefangen, aber es hat eben Spaß gemacht (wobei es einen schon wundern kann, wie manche mit dem Fisch umgehen, Anschlagen, direkt rausziehen (Bremse braucht man ja nicht), Fisch mit der Angeln in den Kescher heben, Handtuch um den Fisch weils ja sooo bääh glitschig ist, Haken entfernen (wie ist egal), lebenden Fisch in den Setzkescher schmeißen)...sowas kann man denke ich als "schlechtes Publikum" bezeichnen, ob das mit dem Besitz eines Fischereischeines zu tun hat will ich mal unkommentiert lassen. 
Jedenfalls ist mir so ein Verhalten bisher nur in Forellenteichen aufgefallen, keine Ahnung ob das welche mit oder ohne Schein sind. Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass ein Angler, der nen Schein hat und evtl. in nem Verein ist so mit nem Fisch umgeht (habe  jedenfalls bisher an Gewässern, wo kontrolliert wird noch niemanden so mit nem Fisch umgehen sehen.

Gruß und Petri Heil


----------



## Nolfravel (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

Moin!!wie ist es denn in nidersachsen braucht man dort auch einen fischreischein?????andere frage was benutzt ihr so um dort zu angeln??????


----------



## fischers_fritz_92 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

Also jetzt mal Klartext.. brauch man in *NRW* an den Teichen einen Schein oder nicht??

Kennt jemand einen Forellenteich in der Nähe von Hagen (58135) wo man OHNE den Fischereischein (nur mit einer Tageskarte) angeln darf?

MfG 
fischers_fritz_92


----------



## fischers_fritz_92 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

ok danke Ralf !!!


----------



## köfi01 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

Also jetzt mal Klartext.. brauch man in *NRW* an den Teichen einen Schein oder nicht??


Im Klartext in NRW geht nichts ohne Schein#d

Gruß,Ralf


----------



## magic feeder (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

es spricht doch nichts dagegen mal jemanden mit zum angeln mitzunehmen.....er muss ja nicht gleich selber angeln....aber wenn doch interesse besteht kann man ja mal einem angler über die schulter schauen....nur so werden neue angler geboren die auch dazu bereit sind die prüfung zu machen....


----------



## Rocky Coast (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

Hallo,
 nochmal ganz klar:

In NRW braucht man definitiv einen Fischereischein am Forellenteich !

Wurde noch am Silvestermorgen in Gressenich bei Stolberg am Forellenteich nach dem Schein befragt. Da ich nur selten dort angele war man sich wohl nicht mehr ganz sicher, ob ich die Pappe habe. 
Ist auch besser, das wie in diesem Fall der Betreiber das Thema direkt angeht, als das nachher bei einer Kontrolle durch die Ordnungsbehörde das Geschrei groß ist und das Ganze empfindlich teure Strafen nach sich zieht. 
Und wer sich wirklich  für die Angelmaterie interessiert sollte sich einem Angler dazu gesellen und beim Keschern und dergleichen helfen. Dann kann er sehen, ob die Angelei dauerhaft für ihn interessant ist und mit einigen kleinen Grundkenntnissen die Kurse zur Fischereiprüfung in nächsmöglicher Zeit angehen.


----------



## flasche (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

In BaWü kann man inden Forellenpuffen ohne Schein angeln (man benötigt halt die Tageskarte )


----------



## Ulli3D (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*



Sholar schrieb:


> Hier in NRW ist es Pflicht dafür einen zu haben! hier bei uns in der Gegend kontrolliert es aber kein Schwein und es interessiert keinen!
> 
> Nun hab ich direkt ma ne Frage dazu: Kann mir wer sagen wenn ich Fischereiaufseher bin, sogar für das Efrtstück bei dem Angelpark direkt daneben und wenn das Wasser von dem Stück das ich kontrollieren darf, durch den Puff teich fliesst, darf ich da drinnen dann auch kontrollieren oder nicht?
> Weil ich habe dort mehrfach angler mit Setzkescher gesehen, Leute die die Fische nicht richtig töten , die keinen Kescher o.ä. dabei haben und die einfach gegen das wichtigste verstossen!
> ...



Eindeutig *Nein*. Als Fischereiaufseher bist Du für ein Gewässer eingesetzt. Der Forellenteich liegt aber garantiert auf einem Privatgrundstück und da hast Du nichts verloren. Öffentlich bestellte, bzw. bestallte Fischereiaufseher dürfen dort nur gemeinsam mit der Polizei kontrollieren, wenn ein entsprechedes öffentliches Interesse vorliegt. 

Das nachzuweisen dürfte nicht so einfach sein. Vor einiger zeit gab es mal eine Anzeige von PETA gegen Forellenteichbetreiber, da diese angeblich angeln ohne Fischereischein erlaubten. Kontrollen waren nur gemeinsam mit der Polizei möglich, da die Kontrollbefugnis der Fischereiaufseher am Eingangstor endet.

Ich finde es aber, ganz ehrlich, müßig über Sinn und Unsinn des Fischereischeines zu diskutieren. Offensichtlich sind wir Deutschen weltweit die einzigen, die zu blöde zum Angeln sind und die zur Vermeidung größerer Schäden eine staatliche Prüfung ablegen müssen.

Das diese Prüfung noch nicht automatisch den waidgerechten Umgang mit der Kreatur Fisch und dem vernünftigen Umgang mit dem Lebensmittel Fisch garantiert kann man täglich und überall an unseren Flüssen und Seen sehen. 

An Forellenseen achtet üblicherweise der Betreiber auf einen vernünftigen Umgang mit dem Fisch, wer macht das in der "freien" Natur?


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Egal wie gross der See ist: An gewerblichen Anlagen braucht man immer den Schein!!!!
> Ob ihn sich der Betreiber zeigen lässt, ist die andere Frage.
> Wie oben schon gepostet: Bei Kontrollen durch Polzei oder untere Ordnungsbehörden ist das Angeln ohne Schein an solchen Seen klar Fischwilderei *mit entsprechenden Strafen*!!


 


*Und die drohen nicht nur dem ertappten Angler,sondern*
*auch dem Teichwirt,der ihn hat angeln lassen.*

*Gruß*

*j.Breithardt |wavey:*


----------



## Dart (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Offensichtlich sind wir Deutschen weltweit die einzigen, die zu blöde zum Angeln sind und die zur Vermeidung größerer Schäden eine staatliche Prüfung ablegen müssen.


Das ist doch net blöde, würde jeder am Sessel klebende Bürokrat sagen, das ist ne Arbeitsbeschaffungsmaßnahme, und ne Gelddruckmaschine:q
Greetz Reiner


----------



## Der Bammel (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

Ich bin zum Angeln durch das Angeln am Forellensee gekommen. Damals auch ohne Schein. Ich fand das Erlebnis einen Fisch zu fangen toll, also habe ich die Prüfung gemacht und angel nun "offiziell" und legal.

So, ich habe mich geouted.


----------



## ömi (9. April 2009)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

hallo an alle der teichbetreiber muss nicht den jahresfischereischein kontrollierne er muss nur darauf hinweisen lg ömi


----------



## ömi (9. April 2009)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

hallo der teichbetreiber muss nur darauf hinweisen er muss aber nicht kontrollieren lg ömi


----------



## Parasol (9. April 2009)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

Hallo,



Ulli3D schrieb:


> ....................................
> Das diese Prüfung noch nicht automatisch den waidgerechten Umgang mit der Kreatur Fisch und dem vernünftigen Umgang mit dem Lebensmittel Fisch garantiert kann man täglich und überall an unseren Flüssen und Seen sehen.
> 
> An Forellenseen achtet üblicherweise der Betreiber auf einen vernünftigen Umgang mit dem Fisch, wer macht das in der "freien" Natur?.............................



das bedeutet doch nicht, dass der Fischereischein überflüssig ist, sondern eher, dass die Prüfungen zu leicht und die Bestimmungen und Kontrollen zu lasch sind.


----------



## August (10. April 2009)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

hier mal ein kleiner auszug für das land niedersachsen eigentlich müssten demnach auf jeden ausgestellten schien ja die daten der Angler stehen und ganz so rechtesn ist das alles nicht aber es scheint genauso wie mit der prostitution zu sein was nicht erlaubt ist und nicht verboten wird geduldet 

*Fischereierlaubnisschein, Fischereischein*
*§ 57*
(1) Wer in einem Gewässer, in dem er nicht Fischereiberechtigter oder Fischereipächter ist, oder wer als Fischereiberechtigter auf Grund einer Erlaubnis der Fischereigenossenschaft (§§ 24, 25) den Fischfang ausübt, hat einen Fischereischein oder einen Personalausweis sowie eine von dem Berechtigten ausgestellte Bescheinigung über seine Befugnis bei sich zu führen (Fischereierlaubnisschein) und diese auf Verlangen den Polizeibeamten, den mit der Fischereiaufsicht betrauten Vollzugsbeamten, den Fischereiaufsehern sowie den Angehörigen des fischereikundlichen Dienstes vorzulegen.
(2) Ein Fischereierlaubnisschein ist nicht erforderlich:
1. bei Anwesenheit des Berechtigten oder eines Beauftragten des Berechtigten,
2. bei Fischereiwettbewerben und Prüfungen, die von einer anerkannten Vereinigung von Sportfischern (§ 54 Abs. 1) oder einem anerkannten Landesfischereiverband (§ 54 Abs. 3) veranstaltet werden. 
*§ 58*
(1) Der Fischereierlaubnisschein (§ 57) muss folgende Angaben enthalten:
1. den Namen dessen, der die Fischereierlaubnis erteilt, sowie seine Unterschrift oder die seines Bevollmächtigten,
2. den Namen, den Vornamen und die Anschrift des Erlaubnisinhabers,
3. den Tag der Ausstellung und die Dauer der Fischereierlaubnis,
4. die Gewässer oder Gewässerstrecken, auf die sich die Erlaubnis erstreckt, 
5. die zugelassenen Fanggeräte und Fahrzeuge.
(2) Der zuständige Minister wird ermächtigt, durch Verordnung vorzuschreiben, dass für die Fischereierlaubnisscheine bestimmte Muster zu verwenden sind. 
*§ 59*
(1) Personen mit Haupt Wohnsitz in Niedersachsen, die
1. das vierzehnte Lebensjahr vollendet haben,
2. eine Fischerprüfung bei einem anerkannten Landesfischereiverband oder die vorgeschriebene Fischerprüfung in einem anderen Bundesland oder die Prüfung als Berufsfischer abgelegt haben,
hat die Gemeinde ihres Wohnsitzes auf Antrag einen Fischereischein als Lichtbildausweis auszustellen. Der Fischereischein gilt für unbeschränkte Zeit.
(2) Personen, die mindestens drei Jahre als Küstenfischer tätig waren und das für die Führung eines Fischereifahrzeugs erforderliche Patent besitzen, kann ein Fischereischein auch ohne Prüfung ausgestellt werden.
(3) Der Fischereischein kann Personen versagt werden,
1. die entmündigt sind oder unter vorläufiger Vormundschaft stehen,
2. die gröblich oder wiederholt gegen Vorschriften des Fischereirechts oder des Tierschutzrechts verstoßen haben.
(4) Treten Umstände nachträglich ein, deretwegen der Fischereischein versagt werden könnte, oder werden sie der Gemeinde nachträglich bekannt, so kann diese den Fischereischein für ungültig erklären und einziehen.


----------



## August (10. April 2009)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

und hier mal der interessante teil für NRW

*§ 31 Fischerprüfung
*(1) Wer die Fischerei ausübt, muss, unbeschadet des Absatzes 2 Inhaber eines Fischereischeins sein, diesen bei sich führen und auf Verlangen den Polizeivollzugsbeamten, den Dienstkräften der Ordnungsbehörden und den Fischereiaufsehern (§ 54) zur Prüfung aushändigen.
(2) Ein Fischereischein ist nicht erforderlich
a) für Personen, die einen Fischereiberechtigten, einen Fischereipächter oder einen von diesen beauftragten Inhaber eins Fischereischeines bei der Ausübung des Fischfangs unterstützen, es sei denn, sie üben den Fischfang mit der Handangel oder mit Geräten zum Fang von Köderfischen aus,
b) für den Eigentümer von Privatgewässern.
(3) Der Fischereischein darf nur Personen erteilt werden, die eine Fischerprüfung erfolgreich abgelegt haben. Dies gilt nicht für
a) beruflich ausgebildete Fischer und Fischzüchter sowie für Personen, die hierzu ausgebildet werden,
b) Personen, die auf dem Gebiet der Fischerei wissenschaftlich ausgebildet sind,
c) Personen, denen innerhalb von drei Jahren vor dem Inkrafttreten dieses Gesetzes ein Fischereischein erteilt worden ist,
d) Personen, die vor Inkrafttreten dieses Gesetzes eine von einem Fischereiverband durchgeführte Fischerprüfung erfolgreich abgelegt haben,
e) Personen, die bis zum 3. Oktober 1990 im Beitrittsgebiet zur Bundesrepublik Deutschland die vom dortigen Anglerverband anerkannte Qualifikation zum Fang von Raubfischen erworben haben,
f) Mitglieder diplomatischer und berufskonsularischer Vertretungen und deren Angehörige, soweit sie durch Ausweis des Auswärtigen Amtes oder der Staats- oder Senatskanzlei eines Landes ausgewiesen sind,
g) die Erteilung von Jugendfischereischeinen.
(4) In anderen Ländern der Bundesrepublik Deutschland nach den dort geltenden gesetzlichen Vorschriften abgelegte Fischerprüfungen werden anerkannt, soweit der Prüfungsbewerber zum Zeitpunkt der Prüfung seinen ständigen Wohnsitz nicht im Geltungsbereich dieses Gesetzes hatte.
(5) Personen, die nicht oder nicht länger als ein Jahr für einen Aufenthalt im Geltungsbereich des Grundgesetzes gemeldet sind, kann auch ohne Fischerprüfung ein Jahresfischereischein erteilt werden, wenn sie in anderer Weise die für die Ausübung des Fischfangs notwendigen Kenntnisse nachweisen.
(6) Bei der Fischerprüfung sind ausreichende Kenntnisse über die Fische, über Fanggeräte und deren Gebrauch, über die Behandlung gefangener Fische und die fischereirechtlichen und tierschutzrechtlichen Vorschriften nachzuweisen.
(7) Ein in einem anderen Land der Bundesrepublik Deutschland ausgestellter Fischereischein gilt auch im Geltungsbereich dieses Gesetzes, soweit der Inhaber in diesem anderen Land seinen ständigen Wohnsitz hat oder zum Zeitpunkt der Erteilung des Fischereischeins hatte.
(8) Das Ministerium für Umwelt, Raumordnung und Landwirtschaft erlässt nach Beratung mit dem Ausschluss für Landwirtschaft, Forsten und Naturschutz des Landtags durch Rechtsverordnung eine Prüfungsordnung für die Fischerprüfung


----------



## August (10. April 2009)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

hoffe es ist ok wenn ich den link poste wo alle gesetze für alle länder was die fischrei betriftt zu finden sind das ist wie mit allen gesetzten viele beruhen auf der auslegung der beamten

http://www.xxl-angeln.de/angelkunde...in_der_brd/fischereigesetze_der_bundeslaender


----------



## August (10. April 2009)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

also das es in hessen ganz anders ausieht kann ich ja kaum glauben nachdem ich das hier gelesen habe 
*Fischereigesetz für das Land Hessen (Hessisches Fischereigesetz - HFischG) *Vom 19. Dezember 1990, zuletzt geändert durch Gesetz vom 1. Oktober 2002 

*§ 25 Fischereischeinpflicht 
*(1) Wer den Fischfang ausübt, muss einen auf seinen Namen lautenden, mit Lichtbild versehenen Fischereischein bei sich führen und diesen auf Verlangen den Aufsichtspersonen nach § 47 Abs. 1, den Beamten der Fischereibehörden, den Fischereiberechtigten und den Fischereipächtern vorzeigen.
(2) Wer volljährig und zum Fischfang berechtigt ist, kann sich von weiteren Personen unterstützen lassen, von denen jedoch nur eine den Fischfang mit der Handangel ausüben darf. 
(3) Fischereischeine anderer Bundesländer werden dem Fischereischein dieses Gesetzes gleichgestellt. 

*§ 33 Erlaubnisschein zum Fischfang
*(1) Wer in einem Gewässer, in dem er nicht Fischereiberechtigter oder Fischereipächter ist, den Fischfang ausübt, muss neben dem Fischereischein einen Erlaubnisschein des Fischereiberechtigten oder Fischereipächters bei sich führen und diesen auf Verlangen den in § 25 Abs. 1 genannten Personen vorzeigen.
(2) Eines Erlaubnisscheines bedürfen nicht Personen nach § 25 Abs. 2 Satz 1.


----------



## Hansi86 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein?*

hat man nur weil man nen schein hat mehr ahnung ???....bestes beispiel der führerschein, man weiß net mehr alle schilder, übersieht manchmal rechts vor links und hält sich nicht an geschwindigkeiten. warum sollte es bei angelscheinen anders sein ??? schwarze schafe gibts überall, bei leuten mit oder ohne schein.

klar an seen oder flüssen muss das geregelt werden da macht ein schein sinn, sonst würd ja jeder hanswurst dahin gehen. aber zum angeln an so nem forellenteich ist das en bisl übertrieben find ich ( man fährt ja auch kart ohne führerschein,vlt bisl doofes beispiel ). daher sollten die betreiber es vlt selbst in die hand nehmen und die angler kontrollieren, mal ab zu ne runde drehen und gucken was so abgeht am teich. und dann halt leute rauswerfen die sich wie der letzte arsch benehmen oder mit den tieren murks machen. ich denke mal wenn sich das so rum spricht is das auch ne gute werbung wenn der besitzer selber für ordnung sorgt, was halt nicht oft der fall ist wie ich finde


----------

